# Waxstock ticket for sale



## Jono_A (Nov 17, 2015)

I've a ticket for wax stock for sale. I ordered it and hadn't realised it clashed with a friends wedding :wall:

I'll post it for £10, which is £5 less than I paid (including postage) if anyone wants it and to save a couple of quid.

Hopefully I'm OK posting this here?

Payment via PayPal if possible.

Cheers


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I’ll take it pls PM details re payment
PM sent with my details


----------



## Jono_A (Nov 17, 2015)

Sold, cheers!


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

As mentioned in PM will pay later this afternoon as I’m out most of the day
Thanks for the kind offer and sorry you can’t make it


----------



## Jono_A (Nov 17, 2015)

camerashy said:


> As mentioned in PM will pay later this afternoon as I'm out most of the day
> Thanks for the kind offer and sorry you can't make it


PM'd you details, cheers.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Payment made Jono


----------

